# Jai trouvé un bon article sur l'influence de l'anglais sur le francais



## capucina (12 Février 2008)

J'ai aimé cet acticle http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6341795.stm

je crois, que l'influence d'anglais passe partout le monde. Presque chaque pays utilise l'anglais comme la langue générale. Je pense que c'est normal. La companie a ses departements par tout le monde et tous doivent comprendre - c'est plus facile d'etudier l'anglais seulement que 6 ou 7 langues. Tout change et la langue change aussi. Je ne pense pas qu'il faut tressaillir si des empruns commence à nous attaquer. par exemple, nous utilisons shopping plus souvent que magasin. Quels encore exemples?


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

Pouvez répéter la question ? J'ai rien pigé.


----------



## al02 (12 Février 2008)

Comme langue universelle (et européenne) on pourrait utiliser l'espéranto. Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

I don't understan watt sayd you above aboute english end the french, coude you repitt the question me for beter anser ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2008)

Mouai... parler Anglais c'est bien... mais bon, faudrait juste commencer à parler correctement le Français... sur un forum Français... non ? :rateau: 

Voilà, sinon, pas mieux que Bassou : Ouatezeufeuke ??... 


Edith : cher(e) nouvel(le ?) ami(e) des forums MacG, Il semble, après lecture de quelques unes de tes contributions que le Français n'est pas ta langue maternelle... Il serait, d'après moi, nettement plus simple d'en informer la population forumesque ici présente, cela afin d'obtenir la mansuétude et d'éviter ainsi les réponses non constructives voir désagréables et même moqueuses (les gens sont méchants tu sais) aux sujets passionnants que tu propose par ci par là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Edith : cher(e) nouvel(le ?) ami(e) des forums MacG, Il semble, après lecture de quelques unes de tes contributions que le Français n'est pas ta langue maternelle... Il serait, d'après moi, nettement plus simple d'en informer la population forumesque ici présente, cela afin d'obtenir la mansuétude et d'éviter ainsi les réponses non constructives voir désagréables et même moqueuses (les gens sont méchants tu sais) aux sujets passionnants que tu propose par ci par là...




Oh ben merde, non, t'es con là, pourquoi tu l'as dit?
J'allais me fout'de sa gueule, j'ose pus maintenant!


----------



## teo (12 Février 2008)

Il nous reste la diplomatie dont le français est la langue officielle 

Bon à part ça _Capucina_ a demandé à traduire son message dans Dashboard, non?



			
				Dacheborde a dit:
			
		

> There remains to us the diplomacy whose French is the official language. Good did besides that Capucina require to translate its message in Dashboard, not?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2008)

Et dans l'autre sens :



> Là restes à nous la diplomatie dont le Français est la langue officielle. Bon sans compter que ce Capucina avez exigé de traduire son message dans le tableau de bord, pas ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2008)

Capucine a dit:
			
		

> J'aii trouve un bon article sur l'influence d'anglias au francais








Oui, enfin, je ne suis pas sûr que l'anglia (ford de son nom de jeune fille) dans laquelle je me suis parfois baladé il y a bien des lustres (que même le Steve il avait pas encore de col roulé à l'époque) ait eu une influence énorme sur moi. Elle a failli en avoir une sur son possesseur, mon oncle, quand le volant lui est resté inopinément dans les mains, mais à l'époque, sur les routes de l'Aveyron, quand le compteur frôlait les 70, c'était un événément.

Ceci dit, il y a bien eu influence sinon sur les personnes (et moi en particulier) du moins sur les voitures comme on le voit bien avec l'Ami 6 :






Mais bon, je n'ai jamais eu que des Ami (6 ou 8) break et donc nettement moins influencées par l'anglia.

Est-ce que Capucine collectionne les vieilles voitures, à votre avis (les vieilles idées, c'est sûr mais ça peut s'arranger ).

PS Et sinon, je n'ai rien contre les langues générales, on peut même leur reconnaître une utilité. Mais je préfère les langues particulières, surtout dans l'intimité  sur le forum par exemple


----------



## capucina (13 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouai... parler Anglais c'est bien... mais bon, faudrait juste commencer à parler correctement le Français... sur un forum Français... non ? :rateau:
> 
> Voilà, sinon, pas mieux que Bassou : Ouatezeufeuke ??...
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais dis que je suis francaise!!! Biensur, le francais n'est pas ma langue maternelle. Je ne savais que les francais sont assez mechants. Je ne veux pas servir de bouffon sur votre forum. 

PS - N'oubliez pas de chercher les fautes, que j'ai faites!


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

Mais c'est qu'il(elle) prendrait la mouche en plus ! 



capucina a dit:


> Je ne savais que les francais sont assez mechants.



Et encore, le mot est faible 

Surtout Ponkhead, méfie toi de celui là, il est tout méchant, encore plus que les autres.
BackCat aussi, mais il vieilli, il s'est même fait moucher par un nioub, c'est dire s'il s'encroûte..


----------



## kisbizz (13 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dis que je suis francaise!!! Biensur, le francais n'est pas ma langue maternelle.
> 
> Je ne savais que les francais sont assez mechants. Je ne veux pas servir de bouffon sur votre forum.
> 
> PS - N'oubliez pas de chercher les fautes, que j'ai faites!



t'inquiete , a bout d'un moment il vont te lacher et trouver un'autre tete de turc ...
pas mal du monde y passe et si en plus t'es une fille :rateau: et italienne ....
bienvenue au club    

tu sais , il ne sont pas mechants, simplement que il ne pouvent pas avouer  a leur boss ou a leur femme leur 4 verités , alors ....ici c'est le bar , on se defoule...sur les autres    

pour les fautes ce n'est pas de ta faute, ça fait des  d'années  que je demande un correcteur integré ... et pas seulement pour les italiennes :rateau: 



sinon .... bienvenue :love:



ps: en italie on a  tendance a utiliser l'anglais pur , ici en france on le transfrome en franglais


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> t'inquiete , a bout d'un moment il vont te lacher et trouver un'autre tete de turc ...
> pas mal du monde y passe et si en plus t'es une fille :rateau: et italienne ....
> bienvenue au club
> 
> ...



Les conneries qu'il faut pas lire ici.


----------



## kisbizz (13 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Les conneries qu'il faut pas lire ici.



normal, on est au bar


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> J'ai aimé cet acticle http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6341795.stm
> 
> je crois, que l'influence d'anglais passe partout le monde. Presque chaque pays utilise l'anglais comme la langue générale. Je pense que c'est normal. La companie a ses departements par tout le monde et tous doivent comprendre - c'est plus facile d'etudier l'anglais seulement que 6 ou 7 langues. Tout change et la langue change aussi. Je ne pense pas qu'il faut tressaillir si des empruns commence à nous attaquer. par exemple, nous utilisons shopping plus souvent que magasin. Quels encore exemples?


 
parking... ou football...

mais, ne pas oublier que la langue anglaise fait beaucoup d'emprunt au français, et ce, depuis _guillaume le conquérant_... 

have a nice day.


----------



## capucina (13 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> parking... ou football...
> 
> mais, ne pas oublier que la langue anglaise fait beaucoup d'emprunt au français, et ce, depuis _guillaume le conquérant_...
> 
> have a nice day.



Tu est la personne unique qui a compris ma question. Je ne voulais qu'entendre les exemples d'emprunts anglais, qu'on utilise en France. 
Parking au lieu de stationnement et footbal au lieu de quel mot francais?

Merci pour le lien - je vais consulter ce site pour mieux connaitre l'histoire  de la France...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Tu est la personne unique qui a compris ma question. Je ne voulais qu'entendre les exemples d'emprunts anglais, qu'on utilise en France.
> Parking au lieu de stationnement et footbal au lieu de quel mot francais?
> 
> Merci pour le lien - je vais consulter ce site pour mieux connaitre l'histoire de la France...


 
balle au pied

lien sur les anglicismes... (bas de page).

edit: et les faux anglicismes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tu sais , il ne sont pas mechants, simplement que il ne pouvent pas avouer  a leur boss ou a leur femme leur 4 verités , alors ....ici c'est le bar , on se defoule...sur les autres


T'as le droit d'y croire ma belle  Ton assurance fait plaisir à voir et rire à table


----------



## patlek (13 Février 2008)

> je crois, que l'influence d'anglais passe partout le monde.



Ha, c' est sur que là, "l' influence d' anglais", le rédacteur l'a subie.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Je ne savais que les francais sont assez mechants.



Not most of them.


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2008)

Dans un bon mouvement j&#8217;ai traduit le titre en français courant


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2008)

Ah ?!...
On peut poster, alors ?!...


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Dans un bon mouvement j&#8217;ai traduit le titre en français courant



C'est pas sympa pour mon anglia  mais je comprends ça.

Sinon, je comprends bien que Capucine se sente un peu agressée mais son post était, sans doute involontairement (mais d'un certain côté, c'est pire), agressif aussi (enfin à mon goût) vis-à-vis du français. Parce que ça voulait dire en gros : "bon, fini la récréation, faites dans l'utile, mettez-vous à l'anglais". Il se trouve que d'une part j'aime le français et que je n'ai pas l'intention que les lois de la mondialisation me dictent la langue que je dois parler quand il n'y a aucune raison objective que ce soit le cas dans 99,9% de ma vie courante (pour le 0,1% restant, je n'y tiens pas non plus mais c'est un autre débat) ; d'autre part que, même si l'anglais (ou plutôt un certain sous-anglais ) est effectivement de fait un moyen de communiquer, croire que c'est la généralité de tout le monde est une vaste blague encore aujourd'hui quand on sort des milieux branchés et des jeunes cadres dynamiques.

Ça n'a rien à voir avec l'anglais seulement d'ailleurs. Au Sénégal, le wolof était à vue de nez (est sans doute mais je n'ai aucune statistique sur le sujet) largement aussi pratiqué et connu que le français, le fait qu'on se glorifie de sa francophonie en France n'y change rien. En résumé, il ne faut pas confondre une réalité incontestable (la généralisation de l'anglais dans certains domaines) et et la réalité de la langue courante des gens qui peut être l'anglais, le français, le chinois, le wolof, etc.

La langue, c'est une richesse et pas seulement un outil de communication utilitaire et croire qu'en la jetant aux orties pour une koiné appauvrie (qui a son intérêt mais clairement limité), on joue seulement gagnant est, à mon avis (qui n'a pas force de loi mais auquel je tiens ) une erreur pour ne pas dire une faute.

Parler anglais, pourquoi pas, mais croire que ça remplacera toutes les autres langues, ça me semble aussi faux que triste et réciproquement. M'en vais relire Gracq et Proust pour respirer


----------



## capucina (15 Février 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est pas sympa pour mon anglia  mais je comprends ça.
> 
> son post était, sans doute involontairement (mais d'un certain côté, c'est pire), agressif aussi (enfin à mon goût) vis-à-vis du français.



Je m'exuse devant tous les francais. Rien d'agressif dans mon post, je vous assure - j'aime bien la langue francaise, peut-etre plus qu'anglais. Je ne voulais que savoir quels anglicismes connaissez-vous encore. Une personne de ce forum m'as compris et je le remercie pour ca.


----------



## capucina (15 Février 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Ha, c' est sur que là, "l' influence d' anglais", le rédacteur l'a subie.



Comment dire? l'anglais a l'influence sur tout le monde" - est-ce que c'est mieux?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Non. Dire à un français que l'anglais l'influence, c'est le meilleur moyen de le rendre désagréable


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Et l'autochtone français a la terrible habitude de se sentir vexé dès que l'on ne parle pas sa langue parfaitement ... alors lui dire comme ça que sa langue est truffée d'emprunts ... 

Edit : toasté


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

les langues ne sont pas monolithiques mais toujours en mouvements et faites d'emprunts:

(_on estime à moins de 13 % (soit 4 200 mots) les parts des mots d'origine étrangère dans la langue française courante soit environ les 35 000 mots d'un dictionnaire d'usage. 1 054 de ces mots sont d'origine anglaise, 707 italiens, 550 de l'ancien allemand, 481 des anciennes langues gallo-romanes, 215 arabes, 164 de l'allemand, 160 du celtique ancien, 159 espagnols, 153 néerlandais, 112 perses et sanskrits, 101 des langues des indiens d'amériques, 89 de diverses langues asiatiques, 56 de diverses langues afro-asiatiques, 55 de langues slaves et de la baltique, 144 d'autres langues diverses_).

pour rejoindre _luc g_: je continuerais à lire ceux et celles qui ont magnifiés la langue française, non pas pour sa défense, mais pour le plaisir: je dirais, comme lui, julien gracq et j'ajouterais, notamment, louis-rené des forêts, pierre klossowski, edmond jabès, emmanuel bove, albert camus, raymond queneau, georges perec, marguerite yourcenard, guillaume appolinaire, louis-ferdinand céline, gustave flaubert, charles baudelaire...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2008)

c'est pas un sujet qui devait être placé dans la salle de jeux ? en tous cas j'ai relu plusieurs fois les règles et j'ai toujours rien compris


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> les langues ne sont pas monolithiques mais toujours en mouvements et faites d'emprunts:
> 
> (_on estime à moins de 13 % (soit 4 200 mots) les parts des mots d'origine étrangère dans la langue française courante soit environ les 35 000 mots d'un dictionnaire d'usage. 1 054 de ces mots sont d'origine anglaise, 707 italiens, 550 de l'ancien allemand, 481 des anciennes langues gallo-romanes, 215 arabes, 164 de l'allemand, 160 du celtique ancien, 159 espagnols, 153 néerlandais, 112 perses et sanskrits, 101 des langues des indiens d'amériques, 89 de diverses langues asiatiques, 56 de diverses langues afro-asiatiques, 55 de langues slaves et de la baltique, 144 d'autres langues diverses_).
> 
> pour rejoindre _luc g_: je continuerais à lire ceux et celles qui ont magnifiés la langue française, non pas pour sa défense, mais pour le plaisir: je dirais, comme lui, julien gracq et j'ajouterais, notamment, louis-rené des forêts, pierre klossowski, *edmond jabès*, emmanuel bove, albert camus, raymond queneau, georges perec, marguerite yourcenard, guillaume appolinaire, louis-ferdinand céline, gustave flaubert, charles baudelaire...



Edmond Jabès

_Le livre des questions

_Questions sur le livre
Sur l'origine de l'écriture au cur même de la langue

Et quand il parle de l'eau


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2008)

Le sujet de l'emprunt d'une langue à l'autre est très intéressant, disons que Capucine l'a présenté un peu maladroitement  (le lien qu'elle donnait ne parle pas tant de l'emprunt des mots que du remplacement du français par l'anglais dans certaines boîtes françaises). Et le sujet est aussi intéressant lorsque les mots sont empruntés de l'arabe, de l'italien, etc. (et ça ne manque pas). D'où ma réaction et quelques autres, je suppose.

Pour ce qui est de l'emprunt à d'autres langues, je ne suis pas forcément contre : une langue vivante, ça bouge. On peut quand même noter (il faudrait vérifier, je ne suis pas spécialiste et peut-être statistiquement, suis-je dans l'erreur) que l'évolution rend, à mon avis, les choses plus difficiles, plus radicales. Les emprunts se faisaient en général avant le XXe siècle, en adaptant les mots à la langue : on ne prenait pas le mot anglais, italien, etc. tel que ; en général, on le déformait pour qu'il s'inscrive plus naturellement dans la langue, dans sa morphologie et dans sa phonétique. En cherchant un exemple vu que ma pauvre tête du vendredi soir est shadokienne en diable et limitée à Ga-Zo-Bu-Me, je tombe sur un excellent s'il est bien vrai : le mot "paquebot" est apparamment une déformation de l'anglais "packed boat". C'est-y pas beau ?

Aujourd'hui, on est peut-être trop formaliste, l'écrit l'emporte peut-être trop sur l'oral, on a tendance, me semble-t-il, à prendre les mots tels quels sans oser les toucher. Oserait-on encore inventer "bifteck" (à défaut de biftèque) aujourd'hui. Même Boris Vian n'a pas vraiment réussi à imposer "coquetèle" à la place de cocktail.

Le génie de la langue peut parfaitement assimiler des mots étrangers mais il faut, enfin il me semble, que les mots se métissent avec la langue d'accueil plutôt que de constituer des ghettos.

Bon, vous m'excuserez de mes délires, comme je l'ai dit, c'est la petite fatigue du vendredi soir  Et métissez bien les mots anglais, italiens, arabes, grecs, chinois (sans doute un peu plus dur mais ça peut venir ). Et par goût personnel, je me reprendrais bien un peu de mots italiens, pour un sudiste, ça coule de source :et c'est beau 

Et sinon Capucine, les emprunts entre les langues sont bien plus nombreux que de simples emprunts de l'anglais par les autres langues (ni à ceux du français par l'anglais, d'ailleurs ). Il ne faut pas regarder qu'un petit bout de la chose. 

PS Ça fait quand même plaisir d'entendre parler sur un forum, en principe informatique, de Des Forêts, de Klossowski et des autres.


----------



## patlek (15 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Comment dire? l'anglais a l'influence sur tout le monde" - est-ce que c'est mieux?



" l'anglais a l'influence sur tout le monde"  Nan, çà le fait pas non plus.

On dirat plutôt:

L' influence de l' anglais sur le monde.

("Sur le monde", j' hésite... bien que çà ne soit pas inexact, ou "sur tout le monde"; mouais... Il est 23H16, je ne vais pas me prendre la tete.)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2008)

Ouais. Surtout, on n'en a pas grand chose à foutre je crois&#8230;
Ou alors, dans la foulée, on ouvre un fil pour l'influence de l'allemand, de l'hébreu, de l'espagnol, de l'italien, le latin&#8230; etc. Et puis on peut aussi parler de l'influence du français sur l'anglais, non ? "Tennis" pour "tenez", "Beafeater" pour "buffetier"&#8230; Les nations et les cultures se mêlent et interagissent. Tout est miscible, c'est naturel. Ne restent juste que les imbéciles pour s'y opposer, et les benêts pour s'en émerveiller&#8230;  non ?


----------



## al02 (16 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> "Tennis" pour "tenez", "Beafeater" pour "buffetier"&#8230; Les nations et les cultures se mêlent et interagissent.



Oui,  et *l'available* devient en français : *laver les bols !*   

Comme *formidable* devient : *former des bulles.*


_OK, je sors._


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Oui,  et *l'available* devient en français : *laver les bols !*
> 
> Comme *formidable* devient : *former des bulles.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

n'empêche que capucine n'a pas tort. J'ai passé plus de 15 ans dans des boites anglosaxone où les anglicismes faisaient "loi". La boite pour laquelle je bosse aujourd'hui s'est faite rachetée par une boite française à 100%, la communication n'est pas simple, d'autant plus que la plupart des personnes venant du racheteur ne parlent pas un mot d'anglais...

J'en suis à m'exprimer par geste. Imaginez comment je dis : non, c'est pas possible


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Oui,  et *l'available* devient en français : *laver les bols !*
> 
> Comme *formidable* devient : *former des bulles.*
> 
> ...



Non. *available* ça donne *avé les boules*, accent du sud en prime  

Et dans l'autre sens, *l'infante de castille* a donné à Londres le quartier *Elephant and Castle*. Authentique ! 

Mais pour rester dans le sujet, je bosse dans l'informatique et la les anglicismes sont légions; et on se comprend souvent mieux avec eux qu'avec leur équivalent français. Faut dire que toute la doc est en anglais. Il faut en prendre son parti. La ou je coince, c'est quand mon chef nous dit qu'il faut être team. Pourquoi pas aware, tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Non. *available* ça donne *avé les boules*, accent du sud en prime
> 
> Et dans l'autre sens, *l'infante de castille* a donné à Londres le quartier *Elephant and Castle*. Authentique !
> 
> Mais pour rester dans le sujet, je bosse dans l'informatique et la les anglicismes sont légions; et on se comprend souvent mieux avec eux qu'avec leur équivalent français. Faut dire que toute la doc est en anglais. Il faut en prendre son parti. La ou je coince, c'est quand mon chef nous dit qu'il faut être team. Pourquoi pas aware, tant qu'on y est ?



je confirme, la première fois que j'ai entendu, "il faut installer une appliquette", j'ai éclaté de rire... il fallait pas! c'est une applet :rose:


----------



## naas (17 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> J...nous utilisons shopping plus souvent que magasin. Quels encore exemples?


shopping ou lèche vitrine 
parking = carpark
sandwich = idem
cul de sac =idem, mais la c'est dans l'autre sens D
quasiment tous les mots en *ion sont identiques
beaucoup de mots en *ment deviennent ly
gentiment, gently etc

Tiens c'est marrant je sèche déjà alors qu'il y a plein d'exemples.  :sick:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Février 2008)

dry cleaning for example


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2008)

Oh, des exemples intéressants, il y en a plein. Quelques uns au hasard :

Le français "water closet" devient "toilet" en anglais
Le français "table" devient "table" en anglais
Le français "au secours" devient "short bone" en anglais
Le français "gastronomie" devient ... euuuh ... Ah ben nan, çui là, il devient pas :rateau:


----------



## koeklin (18 Février 2008)

Suite à la lecture de ce fil j'ai décidé de militer pour la francophonie, aussi sur mon  ordinateur je n'utilise plus que 
- Bonjour 
- Aperçu et 
- Safari (même si l'origine de ce nom est africaine ou arabe, au moins elle n'est pas anglaise!)

Bon c'est beau le militantisme... svp  mais aidez à trouver d'autres applications dont le nom ne soient pas en d'origine iAnglaise parce que là je me fais ch... je me fais ch...


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Février 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Suite à la lecture de ce fil j'ai décidé de militer pour la francophonie, aussi sur mon  ordinateur je n'utilise plus que
> - Bonjour
> - Aperçu et
> - Safari (même si l'origine de ce nom est africaine ou arabe, au moins elle n'est pas anglaise!)
> ...



Livre des polices
Préférences système (notamment : Date et heure et Contrôle parental)
Calculette


----------



## koeklin (18 Février 2008)

Merci, grace à toi je me suis mis le controle parental et je peux encore faire moins de chose qu'avant  . Dur dur d'être militant! 
...au moins j'ai la calculette et ça c'est vraimant cool.


----------



## naas (18 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, des exemples intéressants, il y en a plein. Quelques uns au hasard :
> 
> Le français "water closet" devient "toilet" en anglais
> Le français "table" devient "table" en anglais
> ...



un truc sympa pour la prononciation
table se dit tabeul.
WC peut aussi se dire par "bath" probablement à cause de bathroom, l'on peux dire aussi "boys room" aussi mais là nous quittons la maisons pour nous rapprocher du pub à grand pas


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:
			
		

> J...nous utilisons shopping plus souvent que magasin.





naas a dit:


> shopping ou lèche vitrine
> parking = carpark
> sandwich = idem
> cul de sac =idem, mais la c'est dans l'autre sens D
> ...



En fait, ça me fait penser que, de ma vie, je n'ai jamais utilisé le terme shopping 
En général, je dis : je vais faire un tour en ville, ou je vais chez le disquaire, je vais à la librairie. (Pour les fringues, c'est ma femme qui s'en occupe et elle n'utilise pas non plus le terme). Et je me demande tout simplement si j'ai déjà entendu ce terme employé par les gens que je connais, j'en doute. Par contre j'ai du le lire dans Cosmopolitan (il y a longtemps ) ou dans le monde 2  C'est peut-être un truc parisien qui ne passe pas bien avec l'accent catalan ou l'accent du sud en général 

En somme, le fait qu'on utilise un terme dans un milieu donné ne veut pas dire que c'est utilisé partout (y compris quand c'est un terme qui n'a rien à voir avec l'anglais, d'ailleurs, c'est bien plus général)


----------



## al02 (18 Février 2008)

Pour une fois, l'anglais s'inspire du français :

To *cancel*. 

CANCELLER, verbe trans.
Vx. Annuler un document, un écrit par des ratures en forme de croix ou par des lacérations. Canceller et annuler des lettres (Ac. 1798-1878).
(source TLF)




_La culture, c'est comme la confiture......._


----------



## naas (18 Février 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> En somme, le fait qu'on utilise un terme dans un milieu donné ne veut pas dire que c'est utilisé partout (y compris quand c'est un terme qui n'a rien à voir avec l'anglais, d'ailleurs, c'est bien plus général)



C'est le bon sens à l'état pur   you're dead right !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Pour une fois, l'anglais s'inspire du français :
> 
> To *cancel*.
> 
> ...



Oh c'est loin d'être un cas isolé, il y en a plein d'autres. Le plus connu, sans doute : "to flirt", qui a donné "flirter" en français contemporain, vient lui même du vieux français "fleureter" : compter fleurette.

N'oublions pas que les normands de William étaient en fait ... à 90% composés de bretons et de français, et qu'une bonne partie de la noblesse anglaise a des origines aquitaines !


----------



## naas (18 Février 2008)

Si vous avez l'occasion de regarder un passeport uk, vous y lirez en couverture deux phrases en bon ... français !


----------



## koeklin (18 Février 2008)

Tiens puisqu'on est avec des symboles de la royauté,  la langue anglaise et sa domination, un p'tit hors-sujet que j'espère les modos me pardonneront
Vaincus, les Gallois refusaient la domination anglaise et l'idée d'être sous la tutelle d'un prince étranger, ils ont parlé au roi d'Angleterre :
- "Nous refusons d'un Prince qui parle anglais ! " 
- "très bien " leur a répondu le souverain, "mon fils (un nouveau né ou presque qui n'avait pas prononcé son premier mot) sera votre Prince ". 
Depuis il est de tradition de nommer Prince de Galles le fils ainé du roi (ou de la reine). 
Bon après, reste à savoir ce qui est de légende ou l'Histoire... 
J'espère que c'est une légende.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> En fait, ça me fait penser que, de ma vie, je n'ai jamais utilisé le terme _shopping_
> En général, je dis : je vais faire un tour en ville, ou je vais chez le disquaire, je vais à la librairie. (Pour les fringues, c'est ma femme qui s'en occupe et elle n'utilise pas non plus le terme). Et je me demande tout simplement si j'ai déjà entendu ce terme employé par les gens que je connais, j'en doute. Par contre j'ai du le lire dans Cosmopolitan (il y a longtemps ) ou dans le monde 2  C'est peut-être un truc parisien qui ne passe pas bien avec l'accent catalan ou l'accent du sud en général
> 
> En somme, le fait qu'on utilise un terme dans un milieu donné ne veut pas dire que c'est utilisé partout (y compris quand c'est un terme qui n'a rien à voir avec l'anglais, d'ailleurs, c'est bien plus général)


 
je suis parisien et je fais mes _courses_...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Oaaaah !


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Février 2008)

Pour mon compte, l'anglais est fortement influencé par le français. Je ne comprends jamais si bien l'anglais que quand c'est un français qui le parle.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Février 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> En fait, ça me fait penser que, de ma vie, je n'ai jamais utilisé le terme shopping
> En général, je dis : je vais faire un tour en ville, ou je vais chez le disquaire, je vais à la librairie. (Pour les fringues, c'est ma femme qui s'en occupe et elle n'utilise pas non plus le terme). Et je me demande tout simplement si j'ai déjà entendu ce terme employé par les gens que je connais, j'en doute. Par contre j'ai du le lire dans Cosmopolitan (il y a longtemps ) ou dans le monde 2  C'est peut-être un truc parisien qui ne passe pas bien avec l'accent catalan ou l'accent du sud en général
> 
> En somme, le fait qu'on utilise un terme dans un milieu donné ne veut pas dire que c'est utilisé partout (y compris quand c'est un terme qui n'a rien à voir avec l'anglais, d'ailleurs, c'est bien plus général)





LHO a dit:


> je suis parisien et je fais mes _courses_...



Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de synonymes parfaits. Un mot a un sens précis qui le distingue, même finement, d'autres mots au sens voisin ou proche. Quand la différence ne se fait pas au plan de la dénotation (rapport du signe au référent), elle se fait au plan de la connotation (rapport du signe au locuteur).

Ainsi, celui qui dit : "je vais faire du shopping" veut montrer qu'il est in, dans le vent, branché, bath, super cool. Celui qui dit : "je vais faire des courses" fait voir qu'il a un langage quelque peu suranné et une expression plutôt compassée.

Sauf que c'est souvent l'inverse. Ceux qui cèdent naïvement aux connotations branchouilles prennent le risque d'avoir l'air con, ce qui arrive la plupart du temps. Le parler "djeun" en administre une preuve éclatante


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

je n'ai pas dis; je vais faire des courses.
mais: je fais mes courses.

plus *réaliste*, et très loin d'un mode _suranné_ d'existence ou d'une forme _compassée _d'expression...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Ouais. Enfin c'est surtout un moyen insipide de raconter sa vie et d'étaler sa culture. Joli sujet prétexte pour un anglais de naissance qui pourra prouver que les français ont toujours un melon aussi hallucinant.

Quel spectacle affligeant ! :affraid:


----------



## naas (19 Février 2008)

il existe par contre des faux amis
caution = caution, sauf qu'en anglais cela signifie attention, et qu'une caution est un deposit, ce qui est finalement assez proche d'un dépôt.
propose = propose mais en anglais c'est pour demander la main, pas pareil hein 

_j'edith pour le divorce, là par contre c'est pareil , comme quoi c'est plus simple de divorcer, à méditer..._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

le mot *trivial *en français signifie: grossier, vulgaire.
en anglais: banal, futile.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Cool. On peut renommer macgeneration maintenant&#8230;


----------



## al02 (19 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je n'ai pas dis : je vais faire des courses.
> mais : je fais mes courses.



On dit aussi : on va faire les *commissions*. 

_Ou la petite commission. _


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> le mot *trivial *en français signifie: grossier, vulgaire.
> en anglais: banal, futile.



En français aussi, trivial peut vouloir dire banal. C'est même la première acception donnée par le TLF. Et c'est en cours de math que j'ai le plus souvent entendu ce terme pour parler d'une démonstration trop simple pour qu'on en parle (et pas du comportement du prof ou des élèves )


----------



## naas (19 Février 2008)

marché de niche = niche market
Facile


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais. Enfin c'est surtout un moyen insipide de raconter sa vie et d'étaler sa culture.



On aura peut être la chance : on peut caresser l'espoir qu'ils se retrouvent vite sans carburant


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> On aura peut être la chance : on peut caresser l'espoir qu'ils se retrouvent vite sans carburant



Certes, Sind

Mais si tu leur donnes sans cesse des ressources énergétiques


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Bah avec l'internet, wikipedia et google, n'importe quel imbécile donne des leçons à longueur de journée et indéfiniment&#8230; C'est ça le drame.

Le bon filon serait de faire référencer correctement un site qui donnerait une bonne idée culturelle à développer par jour. Avec passages à copier-coller mis bien en évidence et tout ce genre de trucs.

Remarque&#8230;

Ça existe déjà.

Tu prends les forums macgé, et tu fais une recherche sur certains pseudos, et tu obtiens toute l'encyclopédie de la pompe pseudo-culturelle omnipotente&#8230; et toujours insipide, c'est une marque de fabrique indéfectible. Pas de crainte à avoir là dessus.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2008)

faut organiser un bal trap


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Backcat réinvente le "prêt-à-penser"


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Backcat réinvente le "prêt-à-penser"


 Ben au vu de la clientèle qu'il se destine, le recyclage des vieilles balises Argos en implants sera suffisant en plus d'être lucratif


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Backcat réinvente le "prêt-à-penser"



Ou le prêt-à-poster

Qu'il en soit remercié

Il sera invité au banquet des dieux

Qui postent pour jouer

En construisant et en détruisant à leur gré les châteaux de sable où les petits hommes ont caché leurs espoirs


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

ou le prêt-à-panser, 
car le mal est partout.

le mal et la bêtise...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ou le prêt-à-panser,
> car le mal est partout.
> 
> le mal et la bêtise...


On ne panse que ce qu'on imagine pouvoir soigner. La fatuité, malheureusement, transpire chez certains. Et pour ça, y'a pas de pansement. Je t'offrirais bien un bon déodorant, mais pareil. Aucune vertu curative&#8230;

Oublions. On a déjà l'assurance que ce n'est pas contagieux. Faudra juste supporter. :sleep:


----------



## naas (20 Février 2008)

Je crois que nous avons fait fuir notre ami :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On ne panse que ce qu'on imagine pouvoir soigner.


On peut panser aussi dans le souci, somme toute fort compréhensible, de ne pas voir le mourrant tâcher nos beaux vêtements avec ses effroyables geysers de sang, de tripes et d'autres matières fort peu avenantes sur un veston.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> On peut panser aussi dans le souci, somme toute fort compréhensible, de ne pas voir le mourrant tâcher nos beaux vêtements avec ses effroyables geysers de sang, de tripes et d'autres matières fort peu avenantes sur un veston.



Je le trouve très bien ton message. A part "geyser", il n'y a que des mots de la langue française


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je le trouve très bien ton message. A part "geyser", il n'y a que des mots de la langue française


 
La langue anglaise n'a eu que peu d'influence sur moi - elle était protégée par de trop grandes dents.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2008)

et puis les origines du mot Geyser ne sont ni française ni Anglo saxonnes

Origine Islandaise "gjosa" (jaillir) qui à donné le nom "Geysir" au site du plus grand Geyser de ce pays.
That's all Folks


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

ce n'est pas moi qui erre, ici-bas, en justicier de la bêtise humaine là où elle se manifeste.
je n'ai pas cette prétention, ni cette volonté...


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je le trouve très bien ton message. A part "geyser", il n'y a que des mots de la langue française



Ouais. Mais avouons qu_e "d'effroyables gerbes de sang jaillisant de façon intermittente"_, c'est un peu longuet à placer dans une phrase.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> La langue anglaise n'a eu que peu d'influence sur moi - elle était protégée par de trop grandes dents.



Je vois. Mais il faut parfois passer outre les dents. C'est comme ça qu'on découvre toute la richesse des cultures qui ne sont pas les nôtres


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ce n'est pas moi qui erre, ici-bas, en justicier de la bêtise humaine là où elle se manifeste.
> je n'ai pas cette prétention, ni cette volonté...



C'est gentil de le dire mais fondamentalement tout le monde s'en bât l'&#339;il


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. Mais avouons qu_e "d'effroyables gerbes de sang jaillisant de façon intermittente"_, c'est un peu longuet à placer dans une phrase.



Et puis ça ressemble à du DocEvil  

(Doc, si tu nous lis, eh bien... il y a longtemps que tu nous a pas posé un monolithe  )


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et puis ça ressemble à du DocEvil



...qui est un nom à consonnance dangereusement angliciste.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et puis les origines du mot Geyser ne sont ni française ni Anglo saxonnes
> 
> Origine Islandaise "gjosa" (jaillir) qui à donné le nom "Geysir" au site du plus grand Geyser de ce pays.
> That's all Folks



Autant pour moi. Merci, my dear friend 



jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. Mais avouons qu_e "d'effroyables gerbes de sang jaillisant de façon intermittente"_, c'est un peu longuet à placer dans une phrase.



Je n'en disconviens pas. Qui plus est "sur un veston"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je n'en disconviens pas. Qui plus est "sur un veston"


 
J'y tiens.
Le "bras de chemise" est d'un vulgaire, d'un parvenu... Et je ne parle même pas des manches retroussées.

Alors, bien sûr, quand on méconnait les usages au point de tomber le veston, il n'est pas étonnant que l'on finisse par éclabousser celui d'autrui de son sang quand d'aventure l'on vous occis à l'arme blanche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'y tiens.
> Le "bras de chemise" est d'un vulgaire, d'un parvenu... Et je ne parle même pas des manches retroussées.
> 
> Alors, bien sûr, quand on méconnait les usages au point de tomber le veston, il n'est pas étonnant que l'on finisse par éclabousser celui d'autrui de son sang quand d'aventure l'on vous occis à l'arme blanche.



Et c'est sans doute dans le sud-ouest qu'on occis tant


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et c'est sans doute dans le sud-ouest qu'on occis tant



:hein::hein:


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'y tiens.
> Le "bras de chemise" est d'un vulgaire, d'un parvenu... Et je ne parle même pas des manches retroussées.
> 
> Alors, bien sûr, quand on méconnait les usages au point de tomber le veston, il n'est pas étonnant que l'on finisse par éclabousser celui d'autrui de son sang quand d'aventure l'on vous occis à l'arme blanche.



On sent chez toi un homme de goût. Mais il y a pire que les manches retroussées : la chemisette cravate :afraid::afraid:

A la limite, je préfèrerais être occis à l'arme blanche plutôt que d'en porter


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> On sent chez toi un homme de goût. Mais il y a pire que les manches retroussées : la chemisette cravate :afraid::afraid:



Tandis que le débardeur/nud pap, ça, c'est classieux


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ce n'est pas moi qui erre, ici-bas, en justicier de la bêtise humaine là où elle se manifeste.
> je n'ai pas cette prétention, ni cette volonté...


Ouf ! Tu nous rassures ! Pas de prétention dans cette logorrhée C'est donc une simple incontinence. Peut-être même juste un problème mécanique ! Pas obligatoirement irrémédiable


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> *Autant* pour moi. Merci, my dear friend





AH NON !!!

=><=


----------



## naas (20 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'y tiens.
> Le "bras de chemise" est d'un vulgaire, d'un parvenu... Et je ne parle même pas des manches retroussées.
> 
> Alors, bien sûr, quand on méconnaît les usages au point de tomber le veston, il n'est pas étonnant que l'on finisse par éclabousser celui d'autrui de son sang quand d'aventure l'on vous occis à l'arme blanche.



C'est l'archétype du terrien en opposition à l'aérien, du avoir à l'être, ce que les mammifères sont aux licorne, ce que sarkozy est à la politique au sens grec du mot

Certaines réincarnations modernes se reconnaissent aisément à leur démarche épaisse ainsi que leur BMW+lunette-de-soleil+oreille-blue-tooth.

je n'ai pas de doutes sur l'utilité de la démocratie quelque fois.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Certaines réincarnations modernes se reconnaissent aisément à leur démarche épaisse ainsi que leur BMW+lunette-de-soleil+oreille-blue-tooth.



Oh pinaize ! J'ai trouvé : WEBOLIVER


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouf ! Tu nous rassures ! Pas de prétention dans cette logorrhée C'est donc une simple incontinence. Peut-être même juste un problème mécanique ! Pas obligatoirement irrémédiable


 
et je me méfie des déodorants, ils ont une date de péremption:
imagine un airwick qui te pète à la gueule...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> BMW


Citroën


naas a dit:


> lunette-de-soleil.


Oh merde, je les ai encore oublié à la maison.
Et puis, il fait un temps de m... si je les met, je vais me manger les réverbères.


naas a dit:


> oreille-blue-tooth.


Ah non, moi mon oreille elle est bêtement humaine - déjà que à force d'y balancer du poum-poum-tchak elle n'entend plus grand chose...





Horreur !
Je me croyais jeune loup aux dents longues et je me retrouve vieux tekel à dentier !
Comme dit l'autre, la vie est un sandwich de m.erde sans même une graine de sésame !


----------



## naas (20 Février 2008)

Bon alors et l'anglais ?


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Bon alors et l'anglais ?



...obtus ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouf ! Tu nous rassures ! Pas de prétention dans cette logorrhée C'est donc une simple incontinence. Peut-être même juste un problème mécanique ! Pas obligatoirement irrémédiable


 
il y a que je ne parlais absolument pas de moi.


----------



## capucina (21 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> n'empêche que capucine n'a pas tort. J'ai passé plus de 15 ans dans des boites anglosaxone où les anglicismes faisaient "loi". La boite pour laquelle je bosse aujourd'hui s'est faite rachetée par une boite française à 100%, la communication n'est pas simple, d'autant plus que la plupart des personnes venant du racheteur ne parlent pas un mot d'anglais...
> 
> J'en suis à m'exprimer par geste. Imaginez comment je dis : non, c'est pas possible



Merci pour le soutien

Et si la communication dans votre boite n'est pas simple et la plupart des personnes venant du racheteur ne parlent pas un mot d'anglais... parlez-vous comment pour comprendre l'un l'autre? 

(si j'ai compris bien ce que tu avais dit, bien sur  - explique plus précisement, si j'ai pas bien exprimé ma pensée)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Merci pour le soutien
> 
> Et si la communication dans votre boite n'est pas simple et la plupart des personnes venant du racheteur ne parlent pas un mot d'anglais... parlez-vous comment pour comprendre l'un l'autre?
> 
> (si j'ai compris bien ce que tu avais dit, bien sur  - explique plus précisement, si j'ai pas bien exprimé ma pensée)



on se parle en français mais j'ai tendance à répondre avec des expressions anglo-saxone.

RFQ (request for quotation) en lieu et place de "appel d'offres" par exemple.
Conf call au lieu de conférence téléphonique
Bid au lieu de proposition chiffrée...


----------



## naas (21 Février 2008)

je bosse sur un project en espagne piloté par les US via le bureau européen en ireland, tout le monde parle anglais, pas de chois
ZRX tu as aussi les RFi et autres IFT, IFC ?


----------



## naas (21 Février 2008)

déjà vu = déjà vu, avec ce je ne sais quoi d'accent anglais qui lui donne tout son charme.
tiens aussi chaos, c'est un mot qui est commun à beaucoup de language.. :sick:


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> tiens aussi *chaos*, c'est un mot qui est commun à beaucoup de language.. :sick:



Heu, ça serait pas du Grec à l'origine ("espace immense et ténébreux qui existait avant l'origine des choses") ?


----------



## naas (21 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> je bosse sur un projet en espagne piloté par les US via le bureau européen en ireland, tout le monde parle anglais, pas de choi*X*
> ZRX tu as aussi les RFi et autres IFT, IFC ?


Désolé pour la fÔte 

pour le chaos:


> (2)CHAOS (ch se prononce k) n. m. XIVe siècle. Emprunté du latin chaos (du grec khaos, « chaos originel, espace infini, ténèbres, gouffre » ), utilisé par les Pères de l'Église pour traduire le premier état vague de la Terre avant intervention divine (voir Tohu-bohu).
> 1. État confus du monde avant sa formation. Le chaos originel. GÉOGR. Entassement confus de roches, de rochers. Le chaos de Gavarnie. 2. Fig. Confusion, désordre. Sa bibliothèque est un vrai chaos. Ses affaires sont dans un chaos épouvantable. Un pays en plein chaos.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

imaginez quand je leur donne mes forecast et que je me commit sur les dits forecast !:affraid:
(Forecast: prévision de ventes, Commit: engagement)

Ou quand je conseille un refurbishing des devices de développement. 
(refurbishing: remise en état, device: appareils)

et bien sur quand je travaille mon networking en allant déjeuner avec un client. !!!:hein:


----------



## naas (21 Février 2008)

Tant que tu n'es pas overbooké ça va   

Depuis le temps que je bosse dans l'industrie, je trouve que le pire c'est les gens du semi conducteur, plus spécifiquement les gens de production salle blanche.
Tu as des américains qui essaient de faire des efforts de français et des français qui te sortent des rapports du genre:
"il a fallu scrapper les wafers du shift cette nuit à cause d'un shut down sur les exhaust"

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Tant que tu n'es pas overbooké ça va
> 
> Depuis le temps que je bosse dans l'industrie, je trouve que le pire c'est les gens du semi conducteur, plus spécifiquement les gens de production salle blanche.
> Tu as des américains qui essaient de faire des efforts de français et des français qui te sortent des rapports du genre:
> ...



Argh, t'es passé à Toulouse ou Angers toi!!!


----------



## naas (21 Février 2008)

to loose, anger ?  je ne suis pas en colère moi :bebe:


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Février 2008)

Jacques Pradel avait raison, les extraterrestres on bien débarqué, mais pas où il pensait


----------



## kisbizz (21 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Jacques Pradel avait raison, les extraterrestres on bien débarqué, mais pas où il pensait



et oublié leur dictionnaire dans le vaisseau ?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Février 2008)

Jean claude Bourret pourrait traduire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

what else?


----------



## naas (22 Février 2008)

[YOUTUBE]26UA578yQ5g[/YOUTUBE]

je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## macaronique (24 Février 2008)

:mouais: Moi je crois que les francophones sont en fait des anglophones qui ont inventé une nouvelle langue pour s'amuser à regarder les autres, qui essayent de parler français sans savoir que c'est un canular. C'est un peu comme le kamoulox.

C'est très convaincant, mais on peut deviner la vérité quand les soi-disant « francophones » utilisent un mot anglais (voire une phrase entière en anglais) par inadvertance. Puis ils postent des liens vers des pages en anglais comme si de rien n'était. Parfois quand je parle français, on me répond en anglais, sans aucun accent. Je dois parler si bien le français que l'interlocuteur devine que je connais le secret. 

J'ai bon là ?
Alors, je suis moi aussi une anglophone qui fait semblant d'être francophone.  C'est fun hein ? 

If you can read this, I'm right.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> :mouais: Moi je crois que les francophones sont en fait des anglophones qui ont inventé une nouvelle langue pour s'amuser à regarder les autres, qui essayent de parler français sans savoir que c'est un canular. C'est un peu comme le kamoulox.
> 
> C'est très convaincant, mais on peut deviner la vérité quand les soi-disant « francophones » utilisent un mot anglais (voire une phrase entière en anglais) par inadvertance. Puis ils postent des liens vers des pages en anglais comme si de rien n'était. Parfois quand je parle français, on me répond en anglais, sans aucun accent. Je dois parler si bien le français que l'interlocuteur devine que je connais le secret.
> 
> ...



nan, ta théorie ne tient pas. J'ai appris l'anglais au Nigeria, en plein Biaffra pour être précis et je peux te dire que les anglais me regardent toujours avec un drôle d'air. D'autant que mon accent (il m'est resté) est aussi "d'origine"! Par contre les afro-americains n'ont pas l'air perdu 

Dans tout ça, on oublie que l'espagnol et le chinois talonnent l'anglais. Est ce que cette prédominance de l'anglais proviendrait du fait que beaucoup d'industries dites modernes viennent des US? ou que comme les financement sont plus facile la bas, les créateurs enregistrent leur projet en anglais.

Et en y réfléchissant un peu plus, je constate aussi que j'ai plus de facilité avec l'anglais US parce qu'il est vivant. Il integre de nouveaux mots et expression au gré des nouveaux arrivant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Alors, je suis moi aussi une anglophone qui fait semblant d'être francophone.  C'est fun hein ?



Toi, anglophone ? Je pensais que les néo-zélandais étaient tous sheepophones ? En fait, les seuls à connaître le fin fond de l'explication du mystère sont les belges ... Ou du moins l'un d'entre eux, adepte de ce forum, qui te répondrait sans doute, si tu lui posais la question : "My chérie, tu must être complètement aware du fait que c'est God qui was à l'origine of this incredible confusion de langage, because il has not digéré la trial de the homme to build la tower of Babel, and il had imaginé this cruelle pain pour punish this prétentieux man ! "

JCVD, si tu nous regardes


----------



## macaronique (24 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, anglophone ? Je pensais que les néo-zélandais étaient tous sheepophones ?


Bêe oui, mê c'est juste l'anglais d'un ton mou. Ewe speak English baaadly agneau wool bê understood.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> si tu lui posais la question : "My chérie, tu must être complètement aware du fait que c'est God qui was à l'origine of this incredible confusion de langage, because il has not digéré la trial de the homme to build la tower of Babel, and il had imaginé this cruelle pain pour punish this prétentieux man ! "


 but el es tout gemixt !


----------



## naas (24 Février 2008)

Je crois le pire c'est vraiment le mélange entre le français et l'anglais.
Pour un amoureux des langues, voir ces deux langues si riches et variées mélangées de la sorte c'est tout bonnement désolant.
Comme mélanger une pinte de guinness avec du champagne.


----------



## Kellward (24 Mars 2008)

Je m'étonne en fait de lire certaines réactions au dessus. Je suis de Paris, j'ai 20 ans, et je peux dire que j'utilise énormément de mots anglais dans la vie de tous les jours. Mes amis auss, et c'est très généralement parce que le premie rmot qui nous vient en tête... est en anglais. Dans mon école, nos readers contiennent des textes à 50% anglais et 50% français environ, et il est très courant d'avoir des sujets d'examen en anglais (par ex : un article de journal venant du Time Mag à commenter). On a aussi des cours en anglais (pas d'anglais, je veux bien dire des cours en anglais). 


Ce que je trouve dommage c'est qu'en refusant les imports anglais, on refuse un raffinement de la langue. Exemple sur fin de semaine : Pour moi, fin de semaine veut dire "jeudi - vendredi" (comme pour tout le monde, en tout cas à paris) et week end veut dire samedi - dimanche. Imaginons qu'une police de la pensée nous oblige à dire "fin de semaine" à la place de week end, rien ne remplacerait "fin de semaine (jeudi -vendredi)". De même, faire du shopping n'est pas synonyme de "faire ses courses". Faire ses courses = alimentaire, nécessaire, faire du shopping = habits, non nécessaire. D'ailleurs, l'anglais (qui a absorbé, comme dit avant, un tiers de mots du français) compte 70 000 mots, pour seulement 50 000 en français...


----------



## spud34 (24 Mars 2008)

C'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de puristes sur ce fil. Une langue vivante a besoin de s'enrichir de nouveaux idiomes, c'est évident. Par contre, lorsqu'un mot français est remplacé par son équivalent anglais sans rien apporter de plus, je trouve ça simplement snob donc ridicule. Ex: un "coach", "checker" pour contrôler, "turn over" pour rotation... Certaines professions se délectent à massacrer les deux langues...


----------



## naas (24 Mars 2008)

Bienvenue 
Tu peux très bien dire: je vais faire des courses, mes courses et aller faire les magasins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> Bienvenue
> Tu peux très bien dire: je vais faire des courses, mes courses et aller faire les magasins.



Et toi, tu peux bien dire ce que tu veux, de toute façon, tous ceux qui ont essayé de régenter un langage, de réglementer ou légiférer dessus s'y sont cassés les dents.

De tout temps, les "puristes", comme vous les appelez, n'ont jamais eu (si j'ose dire) le dernier mot, et le Français des dits puristes d'aujourd'hui aurait certainement égratigné les oreilles de ceux du 19ème siècle, et carrément fait monter aux créneaux ceux du 17ème. Par contre, je prend les paris que les puristes du 22ème siècles défendront bec et ongles ce contre quoi se révoltent ceux d'aujourd'hui.

Puis, à force de mélanger les langues entre elles, viendra peut-être un moment ou tout le monde parlera la même langue sur la planète, et si tout le monde peut se comprendre, ça sera sûrement un peu plus compliqués pour nos dirigeants irresponsables de motiver les masses à aller se foutre sur la gueule les unes les autres !


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ..ça sera sûrement un peu plus compliqués pour nos dirigeants irresponsables de motiver les masses à aller se foutre sur la gueule les unes les autres !


Cela serait si simple si la langue était la seule responsable de l'incompréhension entre personne, je me vois toutefois dans l'obligation d'émettre quelque réserves sur ce point.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et toi, tu peux bien dire ce que tu veux, de toute façon, tous ceux qui ont essayé de régenter un langage, de règlementer ou légiférer dessus s'y sont cassés les dents.


Je parle, écrit, travaille tous les jours en anglais depuis maintenant 15 ans, que ce soit sur le territoire Français ou d'autre pays. et c'est plus le plaisir d'utiliser la langue française que de la régenter qui me motive, les langues vivantes sont un réel plaisir a pratiquer et apprendre, a titre d'exemple je réapprends l'espagnol après 20 ans sans pratique, est c'est avec un grand plaisir que je peux établir maintenant une conversation de base pour commander un hôtel, indiquer des directions, ou parler à la réception de l'hôtel, donc régenter franchement non, avoir le plaisir d'utiliser le français oui 

et faire les magasins, est une expression que j'entends dans mon entourage français. tout simplement


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> Cela serait si simple si la langue était la seule responsable de l'incompréhension entre personne, je me vois toutefois dans l'obligation d'émettre quelque réserves sur ce point.



J'ai mis "plus difficile", pas "impossible" !




naas a dit:


> ... donc régenter franchement non, avoir le plaisir d'utiliser le français oui
> 
> et faire les magasins, est une expression que j'entends dans mon entourage français. tout simplement



Mais rien ne te l'interdit, personnellement, entre "shopping" et "faire les magasins", ma préférence va à "rester au chaud à la maison", et en plus, c'est moins fatiguant pouir les jambes et la carte bleue 

Non, ce que je veux dire, c'est juste que l'objet d'une langue, c'est de communiquer, et que la chose importante, ça n'est pas "sa pureté" ou son "abâtardissement",  mais sa compréhension.

Après, le "purisme", les belles phrases, ça relève de l'expression artistique, et là, comme on peut le constater dans toute matière qui y donne lieu, il y a ... Comment dire ... Selon les goûts, "à boire et à manger"


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2008)

Kellward a dit:


> Je m'étonne en fait de lire certaines réactions au dessus. Je suis de Paris, j'ai 20 ans, et je peux dire que j'utilise énormément de mots anglais dans la vie de tous les jours. Mes amis auss, et c'est très généralement parce que le premie rmot qui nous vient en tête... est en anglais. Dans mon école, nos readers contiennent des textes à 50% anglais et 50% français environ, et il est très courant d'avoir des sujets d'examen en anglais (par ex : un article de journal venant du Time Mag à commenter). On a aussi des cours en anglais (pas d'anglais, je veux bien dire des cours en anglais).





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et toi, tu peux bien dire ce que tu veux, de toute façon, tous ceux qui ont essayé de régenter un langage, de réglementer ou légiférer dessus s'y sont cassés les dents.



Il est vrai que la langue ne se décrète pas, à part pour des détails. Mais, d'un autre côté, il est un peu dangereux de croire que, parce que, dans un milieu donné, on parle d'une certaine façon, la plupart des gens parlent de cette façon. Le post de Kellward, sans vouloir le vexer, est assez caricatural de ce point de vue.  Tout le monde n'est pas parisien, n'est pas à l'école, qui plus est dans une école où les cours sont en anglais, etc.

La langue ne se décide pas par décret du gouvernement, mais pas plus par décret de tel ou tel milieu ultra-minoritaire. Parfois, une tournure issue d'une de ces minorités va se répandre et intégrer la langue mais ça n'a rien de systématique. Je persiste à penser que 90% de la population française n'emploie que peu de nouveaux mots anglais hors des jargons techniques et, quand même, de quelques trucs à la mode. Il est possible que ça change mais pour l'heure, la ménagère de 50 ans va plus à Carchan ou faire les soldes (qui vient apparemment de l'italien et pas de l'anglais ) que faire du shopping, au moins en province  Chaque milieu a ses habitudes linguistiques, mais leur existence ne prouve pas que ces habitudes font partie de la langue "commune".


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> IJe persiste à penser que 90% de la population française n'emploie que peu de nouveaux mots anglais hors des jargons techniques



Ton analyse me parait tout à fait pertinente ... à ce détail près, que sont ici fustigés les emprunts à l'anglais (ou d'autres langues étrangères), qui me gênent peu, du fait qu'il doit vraiment y avoir, par exemple, peu de gens en France qui ignorent le sens de l'expression "faire du shopping" (ce qui n'est certainement pas le cas pour les readers de Kellward), alors qu'aujourd'hui, une partie non négligeable de la population travaille à abâtardir la langue au moyen de mots empruntés ... au français, eh oui !

Quelques exemples ? Ok !

-"Il m'a traité" : en français, ça signifie "il m'a reçu", avec une connotation "en mettant les petits plats dans les grands". En  ... (oui, en quoi, d'ailleurs ? En wech wech ?) : il m'a insulté.

- "trop de la balle" : en français : rien, ou, à l'extrême limite "trop d'une famille de gens du cirque", en ... gna gna gna : excellent, très bien, ou tout autre superlatif du même genre.

- il déchire : en français , ben ... il déchire (un papier, un chiffon, ou quoi que ce soit d'autre qui puisse se déchirer), en wech : "il est trop de la balle" 

Et je passe sur les mots ou expressions composées de mots en français, qui, utilisés tels quels, ne signifient rien, alors qu'en wech, on leur a trouvé un sens, ainsi d'ailleurs que sur d'autres mots empruntés à des sabirs, tel le verlan, mais également déformés, et/ou au sens dévoyé :

- Mefa = femme en verlan, devenu meuf
- quefli = flic en verlan, devenu keuf

Et j'en passe, et des meilleurs.

à côté de ça, les emprunts à l'anglais, s'ils font snob, parfois, c'est "petit joueur", et puis, ça ne fait pas plus snob que ces abrutis qui persistent à déformer des mots anglais du langage courant, qui n'ont pas d'équivalent strict en français, ou à en inventer d'autres de toute pièce, particulièrement dans le langage de l'informatique :

- Mail, je le préfère à mèl ou à courriel
- browser : je le préfère à butineur (mais navigateur, c'est encore mieux)
- Ram, Rom : tout le monde comprend, même les chinois (oui, bon, surtout les chinois ), Mev, Mem, là, c'est moins évident, même en France.
...
-


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelques exemples ? Ok !
> 
> -"Il m'a traité" : en français, ça signifie "il m'a reçu", avec une connotation "en mettant les petits plats dans les grands". En  ... (oui, en quoi, d'ailleurs ? En wech wech ?) : il m'a insulté.
> 
> ...


Quelle horreur, c'est loin d'être le français que j'aime et côtoie 




> - Mail, je le préfère à mèl ou à courriel


pourtant Email c'est bien la contraction de electronic mail, courrier électronique, courriel donc.


> - browser : je le préfère à butineur (mais navigateur, c'est encore mieux)


je préfère navigateur effectivement.


> - Ram, Rom : tout le monde comprend, même les chinois (oui, bon, surtout les chinois ), Mev, Mem, là, c'est moins évident, même en France.
> ...
> -


C'est plus là le cas d'un acronyme. Quand il faut expliquer ce qu'est la ram c'est de la mémoire vive.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... à ce détail près, que sont ici fustigés les emprunts à l'anglais (ou d'autres langues étrangères), qui me gênent peu,
> -


Je vois plus ce fil comme la contribution de l'anglais au français dans un sens bénéfique et non pas intrusif, me trompe je ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2008)

Excellents exemples 

Mais j'aurais tendance à compléter et nuancer ton interprétation, par exemple du verlan : il ne s'agit pas tant à mon avis de l'abâtardissement de la langue même si ça peut se voir comme ça que de l'existence à côté de la langue commune de langues particulières parfaitement pertinentes dans un milieu donné mais ne faisant pas partie de langue commune et, en ce sens, pas si différent du "shopping" par exemple.  le terme "meuf" doit être connu par une part de la population un peu inférieure à celle qui connaît shopping mais pas tellement moins. Une grande partie de la population ne l'emploie pas mais je me demande si on ne trouverait pas plus de gens qui l'utilisent que shopping. Ce sont des mots "locaux" qui se répandent plus ou moins en dehors de leur sphère d'origine mais pas (encore ,) vraiment dans la langue (tu me diras qu'anticonstitutionnellement est employé par encore moins de gens ). 

Il y a toute une gradation et même parfois plusieurs différentes (un mot peut être compris relativement largement tout en étant très peu utilisé) entre localité et globalité d'une expression. (Ici par exemple, certaines expressions locales le resteront sans doute parce qu'elles s'opposent trop à la langue commune* tandis que d'autres pourront passer parce qu'elles arrivent à s'y glisser,  les déformations servent souvent à faire rentrer les mots ou expressions "étranges" plus qu'étranger(e)s dans la langue.


* Par exemple, si un gamin de Perpignan te parle d'une bagarre et te dit qu'il s'est rendu, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il s'est avoué battu mais au contraire qu'il a retourné des baffes : pas évident à comprendre la première fois 

PS. pour les derniers mots, ils relèvent pour l'heure du jargon informatique de toutes façons


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> PS. pour les derniers mots, ils relèvent pour l'heure du jargon informatique de toutes façons



Oui ... et non, c'était du jargon informatique il y a quelques années, mais ces expressions tendent de plus en plus, avec le développement de l'informatique personnelle, à devenir du "langage courant".

Sinon, la différence entre "trop de la balle" ("trop *d'la* balle", en fait) et "se rendre" en pays catalan, c'est que le premier, est utilisé partout où il y a des cités, de Lille à Saint Cyprien, et même, par effet de snobisme mimétique, dans les campagnes les plus profondes et les quartiers les plus huppés, alors que le second, se limite plus à la seconde localisation et ses environs géographiques.


----------



## kisbizz (25 Mars 2008)

moi perso je n'ai rien contre , cela ne me derange pas trop ....quand je connais     

... et souvent je ne connais pas :rateau: 


d'ailleurs cette semaine doit debarquer notre grande chef marketing and choc , elle est mignonne , aussi speed que moi mais bon , quand elle me dit
" pour cette saison  la new co  on la place  comme ça, le display en mono, le fla-machin ( pas encore retenu ce mot) par 10 maxi  ...." et je t'en passe ....:affraid: :affraid: 

deroutant la premiere fois, tu te demandes quelle langue elle parle .... et  a chacune de ses visites, elle nous sort de new mots que on connait pas et que on essaie de deviner sans avoir l'air tarte    





ps: il y a pas dans le parage un super marketing fraîchement sortis de sa grande ecole de commerce pour m'apprivoiser quelques mots pour que nous on puisse lui sortir mine de rien et la laisser bouche bée  ?


----------



## Kellward (26 Mars 2008)

Le problème avec email c'est que tout le monde disait email (ou mail) avant que l'Académie Française se réveille, et 8 après que l'internet ait été largement popularisé (c'était vers 2004 je crois), se soit rendu compte de l'existence de l'internet et nous dise qu'on devait changer nos habitudes. Pour moi c'est vraiment le symbole de la dictature linguistique Orwellienne. 

Quant à shopping, je vous avoue que je suis vraiment sous le coup de la surprise tellement je pensais que tout le monde en France utilisait - au moins de temps en temps - cette expression. En tout cas, je peux vous garantir qu' à Paris, pas besoin d'être à Sciences Po pour le dire. C'est vraiment extrêmement courant.

En outre, je n'apprécie pas tellement cette dialectique du mythe des "vraies gens". Un savoyard ou un paysan du fin fond de sa campagne du Berry n'a pas plus de légitimité qu'un parisien à parler une "vraie langue". Nous avons tous des différences linguistiques (notamment entre le nord et le sud) mais les Parisiens n'ont pas plus une manière de parler superficielle que les Nantais ou les Berrichons. Comme si il y avait une resistance du "vrai peuple" contre ces "fausses élites superficielles qui introduisent de nouvaux mots".


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2008)

Kellward a dit:


> En outre, je n'apprécie pas tellement cette dialectique du mythe des "vraies gens". Un savoyard ou un paysan du fin fond de sa campagne du Berry n'a pas plus de légitimité qu'un parisien à parler une "vraie langue". Nous avons tous des différences linguistiques (notamment entre le nord et le sud) mais les Parisiens n'ont pas plus une manière de parler superficielle que les Nantais ou les Berrichons. Comme si il y avait une resistance du "vrai peuple" contre ces "fausses élites superficielles qui introduisent de nouvaux mots".



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi (enfin avec le fond, parce que la dialectique du mythe, je ne suis pas sûr de savoir ce que ça veut dire ) : un paysan du Berry ou de la Lozère n'a pas pluS raison qu'un parisien. Mais pour moi ce n'était pas le parisien qui avait "tort" mais celui qui, parce que dans son milieu on emploie une expression, pense qu'on l'emploie partout ailleurs. Le fait que certains utilisent beaucoup de mots anglais, qu'ils soient parisiens ou pas, n'implique pas que la majorité des français utilisent beaucoup de mots anglais. Le simple fait que tu sois dans une école orientée anglais devrait t'inciter à être prudent sur la généralisation de ce que tu constates dans ton milieu. De même que le fait pour moi d'être du midi, de n'avoir plus 20 ans et de connaître plus, disons la ruralité, que les centre-ville des mégalopoles, m'incite à croire que le mot shopping est effectivement employé sans doute par quand même un nombre respectable de gens (en particulier des jeunes parisiens) même si je ne l'entends jamais.

Un autre exemple : la finale de la coupe du monde 98, bien qu'elle fasse quasiment partie du patrimoine des français, n'avait été regardée "que" par environ 21 millions de spectateurs en France. En fait, plus de la moitié des français ne l'ont pas regardée (même si on exclut les bébés qui avaient d'autres centres d'intérêt). Finalement, même quand on a l'impression de faire partie de "la" foule, on finit toujours par être un original 

Les statistiques, ce n'est pas trop difficile, le problème, c'est l'échantillon 

PS. Tu as également raison sur le retard à l'allumage par rapport à mail, même si, personnellement, j'aime bien courriel. Ceci dit, parler de dictature orwellinenne à propos de ça, ça me semble un peu "marseillais" comme point de vue  J'espère que tu n'as pas encore été embarqué par le GIGN pour avoir employé "mail" ?Les  commissions de terminologie ont un petit air suranné et ridicule, se plantent parfois, mais je ne suis pas persuadé de leur inutilité foncière. Et le français a parfois de belles réussites comme "ordinateur" (je ne sais même pas si c'est sorti d'une commission de terminologie) qui a au moins le mérite de ne pas réduire l'informatique au "calculateur".

Par contre, la France manque souvent d'inspiration par rapport au Québec. Et sinon, le Bourbaki est une mine d'inventions terminologiques aussi amusantes qu'efficaces. Je me réjouis toujours de savoir qu'un "tonneau" est un ensemble convexe fermé absorbant. Joindre la précision, le sens commun, l'humour et la connotation culturelle du vin, tout ça pour parler des espaces vectoriels topologiques, ça donne de l'espoir sur l'avenir de l'humanité.


----------

